# Getting back on the horse!



## marcopolo (Apr 13, 2011)

I have been lurking around this site for a couple of weeks now and have found a wealth of useful information. Never really had a reason to post since I found most answers to my questions, till now. Sunday evening I was working on making some raised panel doors when the unthinkable happened. I was on my router table making light passes with the raised panel bit, when turned my head and went to grab my panel and stuck my right middle finger right into the running router bit.6 hours later and 8 stitches later and a follow up with a plastic surgeon its gonna be fine thankfully. I guess my question is that I guess now I got a little stage fright. Am I nuts or is this normal? I feel I got really lucky that I did not loose a finger, but now I still need to finish my doors and don't want to look at the darn router table. So the question is, how long did it take after an injury to get back to it. Thanks all for reading and your thoughts and opinions.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Welcome by the way.

I cut off 2/3 of my index finger and cut the thumb 1/2 way through the bone. I expected to get back sooner then I did but I had issues with strength in the hand and was worried about holding the wood. It took a few months for me to feel comfortable with holding thing with that hand but I'm good now even though I still drop things all the time. I have to say it was a little nerve racking the first few times but it passes. I really didn't think I would feel that way because of other injuries that didn't affect me like that. You'll be fine after the first few times but I'm sure you won't do that one again.

Me I bought a Saw Stop because my son likes to use the saw and I have two other worry wart kids. It makes me feel better also but I still respect the hell out of that spinning blade.


----------



## marcopolo (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks rrbrown. Sorry to hear about the thumb and glad your doing much better. The worst part of it for me is that I have never felt nervous around power tool and now I guess I am. Which may be a good thing. May just mean lesson learned!


----------



## SBD (Mar 23, 2011)

Speedy recovery!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I have never had a serious injury like this and I hopefully never will. My thought on it is this: you should get back into working with the router table when you feel it is right. Start off with smaller project and smaller bits. If you are not comfortable using the table, your nervousness can create another hazzard. There is such a thing as being too cautious. Take your time, don't rush to get back at it. Your mental and physical health are more important than the doors and the doors will be waiting for you when you are ready. Door are good that way. :thumbsup:
Hope you get well soon.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Here's what happened:
Sunday evening I was working on making some raised panel doors when the unthinkable happened. I was on my router table making light passes with the raised panel bit, when* I turned my head and went to grab my panel and stuck my right middle finger right into the running router bit.* 










It was not the router table that caused this, but a moment of inattention, lack of focus, so you can't really go there. You know what you did "wrong" just don't repeat it with the router table or any other tool. Use the push blocks, sticks, hold downs, cutter guards and everything will be fine. *Some prevention devices are in order.* Even a home made guard like the orange one above which will keep you fingers out of the cutter.Yes, a valuable lesson learned. Years ago, I brushed away some metal chips with a finger on a Bridgeport mill and sure enough, the cutter bit my finger. Now a disposable brush is readily at hand for all machines drill press, RAS and router table.

Get back on the horse, behind the wheel, back on the bike or cycle. you'll be fine..even better now that you know what can happen. Respect, not Fear! :thumbsup: bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your mishap. It was just a reminder. Back in the early 80's I did a kitchen with a laminate finish, which included a polished copper and polished brass stripe next to each other, vertically to line up on the upper and lower doors about every 30".

So, I had these stacks of strips of metal 2" and 1", that had to be jointed both long edges to inlay. I used the router table set up with a jointer fence, and used a 3/4" straight faced cutter. The bit only protruded about 1/4", and I would alternate the height to keep a sharp edge running.

Well, with the rush I was in, and the repetition, I ran my thumb right over the top of the bit. It cut to the bone but didn't take off the tip. Instead, it just tore a chunk of meat out which was dangling from a small piece of skin. So, after I untwisted the piece, it fit right back on the tip of my thumb like a puzzle piece. So, I just wrapped it up tight and said to my self..."Its got to heal". 

As soon as I put a bandage on it I resumed routing. After about 30 minutes, my thumb started to throb with immense pain. So, I decided to go to the doctor and get sewn back up. Glad I did that because I got a script for some happy pills. The incident was definitely a heads up, and was the last time I stuck my finger into a router bit.












 







.


----------



## marcopolo (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank everyone for the responses. Your input is rather motivating but a reminder of how truly dangerous our beloved hobby and jobs are. I did have a guard on the table, but I guess that's were I learned another valuable lesson. It was way to high and still allowed me to get that poor finger into it. I do have some push blocks I picked up at Woodcraft for my jointer, just not a fan of them. They seem to slide too much while pushing a board through. Like I said thanks for the input all.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

marcopolo said:


> I do have some push blocks I picked up at Woodcraft for my jointer, just not a fan of them. They seem to slide too much while pushing a board through.


 
Glue some 80x paper to the bottom of them. :smile:


----------



## marcopolo (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for the tip Scott, will do. That will be a lot easier then trying to use that non slip stuff that gets used in cabinets and toolboxs.


----------



## eigersa (Apr 17, 2011)

my first real post here, naturally it would be about an injury! I was drilling some timber (pine) and using a 8mm twist bit and at the same time was having a long and interesting chat with a mate. Somehow, and to this day I have no idea how, the twist bit "slipped" out the timber and straight into my index finger, drilled right through to the bone! Mad rush to the doctor, a few stitches later and loads of pain, I was back in the workshop - stayed well away from that drill for a while! Although it's a minor injury compared to some I've seen, it has taught me to think twice about everything I do.


----------



## marcopolo (Apr 13, 2011)

I appreciate the input all and I did get back up on that horse Saturday. I went down to my workshop after preparing my new and improved push blocks, thanks Scott! Much better now and they do not slip at all, and got back to finishing up my raised panel doors. Well Sunday the wife then decides I should make three small doors for the same project. The actual raised panel was only 6" wide, go figure right the nerve after almost losing a finger and not wanting me to go back to it as of yet she adds more work with that same huge bit! Lol needless to say it went ok other then being a little cautious on where my fingers were I managed to get all the oak jointed and plained and then routered with only a few ouches form the torn up finger. I'm still mad at myself and now need to go back to the ER to get these stitches removed because they are so buried under new skin growth that my family doc refused to torture me, But we live and learn


----------

